# Possible defiencies



## rascal (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi guys and girls , im 36 days into flowering and noticed some sort of defiencys on large fan leaves and wondered if you guys could put me right? 
There a strain called wembly by pyramid seeds also l have a satori and skunk1 . Not all the plants are like this though. Cheers ! 

View attachment 11-D7DA1470-625732-480-100.jpg


View attachment 12-D7DA1470-625732-480-100.jpg


View attachment 12-D7E82BF1-982211-480-100.jpg


View attachment IMAG0481.jpg


View attachment IMAG0482.jpg


----------



## zem (Dec 11, 2014)

it looks like magnesium deficiency, can be caused by nutrient lockout due to ph problems or overfeeding


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah I was thinking either Magnesium or phosphorous is low. What kind off soil are they in and what do you feed them? There can be several things that cause these issues. Knowing all the grow details will tell us what is happening.


----------



## rascal (Dec 12, 2014)

Cheers zem and hushpuppy . Im using a mix of 2 soils canna terra professional and bio bizz all mix a 50%/50% mix , l haven't fed them anything yet except some cal/mag on every other watering . l was thinking phosphorous deficient  myself !


----------



## Lesso (Dec 12, 2014)

Is this an organic grow? Im not familiar with soil brands. If you have been watering with cal mag it leaves that symptom looking like phosphorous. It can be tricky though, too much cal mag looks like a deficiency as well. Are you using tap water or ro water? If you are using tap water, what is the ph and ppms before adding cal mag? After? That will help narrow it down.


----------



## rascal (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes Lesso it is an organic grow . Im using tap water which has a ph of 7 and the ppm are roughly 100ppm .


----------



## Lesso (Dec 12, 2014)

Ok then i dont think you have too much going in. Just feed her and watch to make sure it doesnt spread.


----------



## rascal (Dec 15, 2014)

Just a quick update guys ...these photos are day 45 now . I personally think its a P defiency . l know these girls wont be as good as they could be , but if l learn something from it ! 

View attachment IMAG0509.jpg


View attachment IMAG0510.jpg


View attachment IMAG0511.jpg


View attachment IMAG0512.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm not saying this is what it is but remember:

in autumn, when all the leaves turn color and fall off the trees... 
its not a deficiency, its nature.

good luck
:48:


----------



## MR1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Those last pics look like my Satori after I stopped feeding them in an effort to get some purple colors. So I think you're probably deficient in a few things, feeding them stronger nutes should help.

View attachment 003 (1024x683).jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 15, 2014)

MR1--you really stop feeding plants to get induce a deficiency just to get some purple?  Please tell me you are kidding--that Satori looks like she has a long way to go and could double in bulk if she was fed properly to the end...


----------



## MR1 (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes THG I did, I have about 10 oz of Satori jarred up, so I thought I would play around a little. It definitely suffered in yield but was to be expected. I also have a bunch of The Purps, OG, Kristallica jarred up so I can afford the smaller yield once in a while.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 15, 2014)

I am seeing this happen a lot with people trying to grow organically without having full, proper knowledge of organic growing. Not that I am an organics master by any stretch, but there are some things that have to be done with organic grows. In organic soil, the microbes feed the plants. If you don't have a healthy microbe herd in your soil then they will not be able to keep up with the feeding needs of the plant. I would recommend that you get some Organic nutrients that are already chelated (like nutrient tea) or get something like Espoma's Plant Tone and spread a 1/3 cup onto the top of the soil and then work it into the soil. Then water it with water mixed with molasses. The molasses will feed the microbes that are in the Plant Tone and get them started. You may want to get both the plant tone and some nutrient tea to get the plant back healthy.


----------



## rascal (Dec 19, 2014)

Well thanks for your replies again , but l really need to know what the defiencies are or at least what they look like so l can change things around on my next grow ! 
l have fed them a bit but no improvement really ... guess its to late  but some look better than others .


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 21, 2014)

I would be willing to bet that the deficiencies that you are seeing are either Potassium, calcium, and magnesium, or a combination of all three. Potassium and calcium can look similar as can potassium and magnesium. I would bet money that it is all three. If the pH is off, it can cause the same issues of deficiency because the pH can cause certain nutrients to get locked out, and if the microbes are not very healthy in the medium then they will not feed the plant like it needs to be fed.

I would give them a good feeding of chelated organic nutrient tea like Advanced Nutrients' mother earth super tea. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Nutrients-Organic-Fertilizer-1-Liter/dp/B00DCX7JCY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1419170566&sr=8-2&keywords=advanced+nutrients+mother+earth+super+tea[/ame]
I use this and like the results. Your buds aren't far enough along yet to give up on feeding. They look like you still have several weeks yet.


----------



## rascal (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks again hushpuppy . l can get the AN mother earth tea bloom  where l am so will try that . l have some AN  big bud as well ...would that help in boosting the potassium ?


----------



## rascal (Dec 23, 2014)

And l ph at 6.5


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 23, 2014)

You could use the Big Bud but I don't think it is organic. I would hesitate to use anything in an organic grow that isn't specifically designated organic as you don't want to kill your microbes. However you can actually contact AN and tell them that you already have it and would like to know if it will work with organics or not. I would think if it is detrimental for organics that they would tell you to buy the organic tea rather than use the BB. They want to sell products but they don't want to lose customers to bad advice.


----------

